# Dogs on buses



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We are about to embark on our motorhoming journeys for the first time this year. We have a dog and wondered what experiences people have had with taking dogs on public transport? We have a 9 series Rapido which means there will be places where we need to leave the home on a site and travel into towns etc. cheers Bazzer


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never been turned off a bus because of my dog. and we have traveled all around England in the M/Home.
Only once the driver asked the passengers if they minded if a dog came on but funny enough Louis really behaves on a bus


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

never had any problems yet , sometimes we get charged sometimes not , mostly when we get charged the dog never gets a ticket, don't really see any problem if the dog is under control and off the seats


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

It can be" pot luck" really! We have only been refused once and that was in Herefordshire other places have been OK. We have a small dog and can be carried if the need arises. There may be some concerns if it was a great dane! We have in the past checked with the local operator to see if there were restrictions so far so good!
There was press comment recently about some religious groups being offended travelling in a bus with a dog and some dogs were refused.
Having a coffee somewhere when you are out can be a problem in the UK, dogs are considered a health hazard unlike France. Perseverance is needed in finding somewhere there is always someone interested in taking your cash or may in fact be a dog lover! Otherwise join the smoker zone and freeze/get wet with them!


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

We were in Oxford in September and were refused passage on the Park and Ride bus because we had two dogs (both small Yorkshire Terriers and were being carried), we were then allowed onto a regular service bus that took us into town, however, we were not allowed onto the return bus and had to walk back  
This is the only place where we have had problems.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't know if you plan to travel abroad but we were refused in Sienna last year. It was a one off as all other Italian bus drivers had no problem with Bruce ( a standard poodle - so not small ).

The annoying thing was, it was the last bus going back towards our campsite. Luckily we did manage to find another number bus that would suffice. This driver was OK.

He did have to wear a muzzle, though, both on buses and ferries.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone - we will only be in UK and he is a very well behaved cocker who travels extremely well.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

We have two JR terriers and they have travelled FOC on buses with us with no hassle
We have travelled with them on trains in Germany with no problems
There is a small charge though
I have found that people are more dog friendly in France/Germany/Italy etc especially if the dogs love people (which ours do)
Keep them on a secure lead 
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Same experience as locovan once,driver asked passengers if they minded,they said no,so on we got. Once over the Channel,its a whole new dog friendly world.
Jented n Sassy


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

The wife and I had a problem at BRIDLINGTON taking the dog on the bus.We were stopping at a campsite at skipsea and decided to walk to brid on the beach and catch the bus back.The last bus was about 17.00 and when we got to it the driver said we do not allow dogs.
So we walked back on beach with tide coming in and it was getting dark ,must have walked about 20miles that day I was knagged and dog was still going and wife. 

Sent a e mail to east coast bus company and they replied that the bus driver would be reprimanded as they did allow dogs.

So becareful in brid with dog travel


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have travelled all over the UK with our 2 terriers and never had a problem with them on a bus or train.They both sit quietly under the seats and do not inconvenience anyone.

Occasionally we have been asked to pay a small fee for them but the majority of time they have travelled foc.

I believe that the driver uses his discretion to decide if the dog would be a problem to other passengers,so it could be a problem with a Great Dane or similar large breed as someone has already said.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

it is over 20yrs. since i drove coaches on national express but i seam to remember that we could carry 3 dogs but they had to be well separated.
things may have changed a lot since then .
maybe rapide ie russel will respond to this post when he sees it ,he is a lot younger than me. 
roy.


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

We are currently at Lac Du Maine in France and have found to our horror that dogs are not allowed on buses at all in this area (Angers). It never occurred to us that in such a 'dog-friendly' country that animaux would be interdit on buses. Good job we have our bikes and dog trailer with us as we are having to cycle more than we had anticipated! We are going to Perigueux, Dordogne next - does anyone know if dogs are allowed on buses there?


----------



## Hollyberry (May 26, 2011)

In the UK I can recommend the New Forest area as being very dog friendly. Don't know about buses but do know several pubs where dogs are welcome--the one at Keyhaven and the Horse and Hounds at Sway being 2 that come to mind. I know there are others near Christchurch too.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

When all we had was double deck buses dogs had to go upstairs and pay full adult fare. Now with one man operated single deckers the H&S have dictated that dogs must not cause a problem to the passengers. This may cause be an issue for guide dog owners and a recent incident of a muslim taxi driver refused to take a person with a guide dog. What a can of worms that opened;the refusal to carry was a breach of the disability discrimination act. The taxi driver when challenged by the licensing authorities claimed his human rights were being threatened by being forced to carry a dog as in his religion a dog is an unclean animal.
Ther used to be a saying whenever a bizarre event was reported from the USA-'only in America' perhaps it should be changed to 'only in multicultural Britain'!


----------

